# What do you need to make a fursuit?



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey I am new here and i was just wondering on how to make a fur suit. like what materials to use and stuff like that. thank you guys for helping me.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 10, 2010)

i made mine with soft foam and the cross stitching plastic stuff and felt fur. i got my stuff at jo anns. i did a lot of serching on google to find what other people suggested to use, that might help you more.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 10, 2010)

Before you even begin to gather materials or tools you need to figure out your game plan. Look to suit maker sites for tutorials, look to the Live Journal Fursuit community for more tutorials and basics....basically the best first thing is to know what you are going to attempt and how. That allows you to know what materials to get.

Then you go from there to locate said materials.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

oh okay thnx


----------

